# Chaoskugeln bei VZ und Schneider - sinnlos?



## Varitu (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu blöd um die Suche zu bedienen;

Kann es sein, daß man als Verzauberer die Chaoskugel überhaupt nicht nutzen kann;
und als Schneider nur für ein Style-Item (schwarze Glutsiedenrobe) und um 2 Traumstoff herzustellen (5Kugeln + 8 Feuer+ 8 Ballen) ?

Gruß Varitus


----------



## Niklasx (3. Juni 2011)

schau doch einfach mal hier bei buffed bei den berufen nach.
wenn dort nichts anderes aufgeführt ist, dann wirst du dinger nicht wirklich nutzen können.


----------



## madmurdock (3. Juni 2011)

8 Ballen + 5 Kugeln = 2 Traumstoff.

Link for Dummies: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=52078#reagent-of


----------



## Varitu (3. Juni 2011)

@madmurdock

Den Link hatte ich schon durch. Naja, OK dann ist der Traumstioff das einzige wozu ich die Kugel nutzen kann. Wunderte mich nur, daß andere Berufe die viel ausgiebiger nutzen können. Normal ist Blizz in diem Bereich recht bemüht für alle das gleiche zu beiten.

Gruß Varitus


----------



## Captn.Pwn (3. Juni 2011)

es gibt 5 (?) arten traumstoff herzustellen.
traumstoff dient als ausgangsmaterial für jede robe/tasche/was-auch-immer. 
chaoskugel zu traumstoff ist btw der einzige weg traumstoff herzustellen ohne 7 tage cd.

finde das system eigentlich sehr flexibel, weiß gar nicht was daran zu meckern ist.


----------



## Byte768 (18. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß nicht was daran flexibel sein soll, Wochen auf seine Ausrüstung zu "warten", wenn man bereits tausende Goldstücke in den Beruf stecken musste. Man braucht nicht einmal Schneider sein, kann das Zeug genauso gut von einem anderen herstellen lassen und spart sich die ganze Skillmühe. Die Chaoskugeln sind auch begrenzt, man muss Glück haben sie zu gewinnen und wer z.B. PvP spielt, zieht schon den kürzeren.

Die Möglichkeiten mit der Chaoskugel als Schneider, Verzauberer etwas anzustellen, sind ziemlich gering. Außerdem kostet der Traumstoff 5 Chaoskugeln auf einmal, rentiert sich also überhaupt nicht (in der Zeit von dutzenden Dungeons farmt man woanders mehr als das Endprodukt einbringt). Es lohnt also kaum, vom Zeitaufwand ganz zu schweigen.
Das Berufskonzept ist zur Zeit vergeigt, das zeigt allein schon, das nicht einmal vernünftige Nachfolger diverser Flaschen und Elixiere eingefügt wurden. Die alten Sachen wird ab nächsten Patch auch keiner mehr teuer kaufen, dadurch verlieren die Rezepte deutlich an Wert und das obwohl sie weiterhin begrenzten Traumstoff oder Kugeln brauchen. Und den Stoff investiert man besser in Neues oder Taschen.


----------



## Sakthena (5. Juli 2011)

Als VZ kannst du mit den Kugeln gar nix anfangen - deshalb kann man auch nicht mit drauf würfeln


----------



## Terrorzapfen (15. Juli 2011)

hab auch die Kombi VZ/Schneider und ich sammel die Kugeln für den Tag, an dem sie nicht mehr seelengebunden sind ;-)


----------



## JekDW (15. Juli 2011)

Und nur bevor hier weiter Missverständnisse entstehen: 5 Chaoskugeln + 8 Glutseidenballen = *1 *(in Worten: EIN) Traumstoff!


----------



## Piti49 (16. Juli 2011)

Du siehst es ganz falsch.
Keiner sagt du MUSST die Chaoskugeln benutzen, wenn du 3 hast super, dann hast du 3.
Wenn du 5 hast machste dir nen Traumstoff raus, wenn nicht dann nicht.

Ich weiss echt nicht wo da das Problem ist, da du im Endeffekt genauso viele Kugeln brauchst wie jeder andere Beruf auch. 
Oder sogar garkeine wenn du ein wenig warten kannst, dann kannst du den Stoff auch mit flüchtigen Sachen machen. 

Ich sehe da sogar eine Benachteiligung der anderes Berufe.

Aber finde es auch gut so und hoffe das die Chaoskugeln noch länger gebunden bleiben echt ein gutes System.


----------



## Bismark72 (18. Juli 2011)

Für einen Schneider entspricht eine Chaoskugel etwa 6 flüchtigen "irgendwas". Geh ich mit Gildies in die Ini, redet man eh drüber, sind's Randoms, dann hab ich da genauso Bedarf drauf wie jeder andere auch. Auch wenn andere Berufe die Kugeln nötiger brauchen, weil die ohne die meisten Sachen gar nicht herstellen können, im Gegensatz zum Schneider.


----------



## KaiAllard (20. Juli 2011)

Das Argument in #6 das PVPler benachteiligt werden ist auch gut... PVPler haben kein Bedarf an Traumstoff, da damit nur PVE Items hergestellt werden können. Und du hast - wie schon beschrieben wurde - als Schneider auch andere Möglichkeiten (flüchtige Elemente) an dein Traumstoff zu kommen. Diese dann aber halt mit einem jeweiligen 7-Tage Cooldown. Als Schmied hast du viel mehr Pech und musst halt auf deine Chaoskugeln warten um dir dein Item zu craften. (wobei man auch wesentlich weniger Chaoskuglen benötigt im Vergleich zu Traumstoff wenn man diesen ausschliesslich aus Chaoskugeln herstellen möchte).


----------



## Byte768 (21. Juli 2011)

KaiAllard schrieb:


> Das Argument in #6 das PVPler benachteiligt werden ist auch gut... PVPler haben kein Bedarf an Traumstoff, da damit nur PVE Items hergestellt werden können.



Denkweise verquert? Diese spielen ebenso PvE, nicht wenige haben sogar ein legendäres Item erspielt. Generell hat jeder Bedarf, ganz einfach weil er mit dem Beruf einen Berufsbonus bekommt (ohne wäre er im Nachteil) und Gold nicht von Bäumen fällt. Taschen brauchen in jedem Falle Traumstoff, sogar 8 Stück. Für den Einstieg sind auch 378er teilweise besser als das, was es auf den Markt gibt. Es ist nicht alles schwarz oder weiß... es gibts beides.


----------



## Varitu (22. Juli 2011)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Denkweise verquert?



Hallo,

nö er miente das bestimmt so: Für PvP Equicment braucht man keine Kugeln. Und ein PvPler der auch PvE macht hat auch eine Chance an die Kugeln zu kommen (wie alle in einer Ini).Anosnten müßten im PvP bei erledigten Gegner auch Erze, Ballen, Essenzen, Kräuter etc. droppen.
Den reinen PvPler jucken die Kugeln überhaupt nichts.

Gruß Varitus


----------

